# COMMIRADO at it again



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently the powers that be in Colorado have decided to issue drivers licenses/ state ID to anyone who wants one regardless of legal status...... The report I read made no mention of an asterisk denoting their status. Nevada recently issued them to anyone but they are denoting on the license their lack of citizenship.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats crazy !!!!!!!! If their illegal they should be reported !!

I've come to this old military saying, Kill them all and let God sort them out !!! ( I think that is how it goes)


----------



## devildogandboy (May 12, 2014)

what the hell are they thinking? why issue any id to undocumented illegals? doesn't make a lick of sense to me.

Bruce


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

This is what happens when libtards runaround unchecked.

This was another one of those issues that received tens of thousands of correspondences not to follow though with this law and as usual "We the people" were unheard. I've made it very clear to my Congressional reps that if one of these "undocumented immigrants" is the cause of an auto accident with any member of my family, I will bring a lawsuit on this State that will cost them millions. Also, no one has been able to answer if these new drivers are going to be able to get insurance.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Giving them a drivers license would give them a right to vote. Most voting station only ask for ID, not illegal or legal status. This would enable this illegals to vote in state elections. And who better to vote for than the guy that made you "legal". If you've ever watched the movie "Here comes the boom" with Kevin James/Selma Heyek, you would see the part when he tells his citizenship students that he has to quit teaching, stating that "that's all". The students think they are done, they are now citizens. I think this is the same type of scenario. If you issue them a drivers license, they (illegals) feel they are "done" and are now entitled to everything including voting. And what polling booth attendant is going to question a state issued ID? Certain political factions use this to they're advantage, getting thousands of "illegal votes" and boosting numbers. Hey, whatever it takes to win, even if it's a slap in the face of honest american citizens. I haven't got a problem with immigration, I do have a problem with illegal immigration. My great grandfather immigrated here from Ireland, worked damned hard to become a citizen of what was the greatest idea on earth. My grandfather fought for that ideology in WW1 and my father in WW2, and I myself still fight for it.

If you haven't watched the new movie, "America, imagine the world without her", you need to. And take a friend.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

You nailed it JT!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said JT, I wish I could express myself as well, but I get to damn mad !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yes very well said JT

last time i voted here in MN they never even askd for an id

i gues its against state law to ask for an id when voting


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Well said again JT, you have an uncanny way of nailing the truth behind things. That move is to get the illegals vote and that is about the only reason the "libtards" did it. Got to get re-elected some how. Same reason the present regime in Washington wants the immigration reform bills passed, they need the votes.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha--- what more would ya expect from a bunch of goofoffernment whackos that sit around most of the day puff'in pot.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

whoa duuude,whaut if D O G spelled GOD.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Geez, here if you're registered address and ID don't match up -- You don't vote.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You guys watch, this is my home state and I am fortunate to be born and raised here. This is a MISTAKE, and I hope it will be be proof enough that other states will not allow this to happen. If you live in Colorado I beg you to vote this November and help us get this state closer to what it was 138 years ago when we became a state.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't live there but maybe I'LL GO AN GET ONE OF THOSE LISENCES myself and vote

whats good for tghe goose is good for the gander atriot:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that is a good idea ! Maybe everyone should take a trip to Colorado and get ID's, then come voting time swarm the state.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

yep , time we conservatives quit playing defense and go on the offense


----------



## TomKat (Aug 2, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Now that is a good idea ! Maybe everyone should take a trip to Colorado and get ID's, then come voting time swarm the state.


Great idea.

How many years have we defended the Korean border? Why not deploy those troops in Texas??


----------

